# Vapecon - Show us what you got there!



## Sarx

Post some pics of the damage  

Spent way too much money there and was worth every cent. Thanks to all the organizers for this event. Can't wait until the next one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Hohm Slice and Limitless XL 

Massive props to @Sir Vape for bringing in the Hohm Slice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

I got it all 
2 x Limitless 200W Mods (just had to have them )
2 x Sigelei Fuchai 213 Mods (to go with my other one,  the Fuchai)
1 x Brushed SS iStick Pico 75W + 2ml Melo 3 (to accompany Black Pico 4ml, no joking the new ones for the missus )
2 x Interchangeable plates for Limitless 200W's
1 x Limitless RDTA
1 x Limitless RDTA Plus
1 x Wisemec Twisted Messes
4 x LG HG2 3000mAh batteries
4 x Tesiyi 3000mAh batteries
1 x Coil Master Ceramic Tweezers
1 x Coil Master Flush Cut Pliers (unfortunately it wasn't packed in so I'll have to get another pair, bummer) 
1 x 6 Pack assorted Mr. Doughnut E-juices
4 x Vape Bands (freebies)
Thanks to each and everyone for setting up this awesome event, now I have to save for Vapecon 2017




Sebastian our cat guarding the new goodies, he thinks they're all his ... lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Picked up my Duo from Kimbo, got my amazing tube mech from Justin and got some batteries and cotton bacon 
O yes also won a ultrasonic cleaner and a bottle of all day vapes. Thanks to all the organisers. Great turn out and awesome setup. Till the next one peeps.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## daniel craig

Sprint said:


> Hohm Slice and Limitless XL
> 
> Massive props to @Sir Vape for bringing in the Hohm Slice.


Absolutely beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Scouse45

Wow guys got some sick sick stuff @JoeSmoke damn bro! I jus hit up vaperite for my some flavour! The guys there r top well played @Vaperite South Africa and digging the moose juice from my old mates @Moose Juice shot Straff and Heath!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

Spent far 2 much

Pico kit
Fuchai 213
Wismec Theorum
XXX 
Q30 batteries
And some odds and ends

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## shabbar

Rx2/3
5 tesiyi batteries 
Limitless plus rdta
Nostalgia lustre

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JoeSmoke

All assembled, the orange Fuchai & the black Pico on the right were not purchase today, the rest are all today's bargains ... and this

from 2  flashlight mods 3 months ago....whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## stevie g

JoeSmoke said:


> All assembled, the orange Fuchai & the black Pico on the right were not purchase today, the rest are all today's bargains ... and this
> View attachment 65025
> from 2  flashlight mods 3 months ago....whoop whoop


That's a great colourful collection you have there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

@Sarx so where are your pics buddy?


----------



## Sarx

Hehe yes I wanted to upload but the new toys took priority... Will upload soon  

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

I need a wide angled lens...

Got the missus a Vaporesso target mini so all forgiven!!


I picked up:
Smok cube ultra - I might sleep with it under me pillow tonight!
Limitless RDTA - one can never have enough of 'me
Vaporesso Target Mini - sexy little bugger!
A spare TFV8 (for in-case)
Turds 
Geek Vape Tool kit
DIY concentrates (too many to mention but finally got Torrone!)
DIY goodies (spare scale, bottles, etc)
UD vape bag
As I do DIY juice, I only got the new 031 Juice, number 3 (peanut brittle)


Saved a bundle and then some!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Mmm it was awesome..... Thank you to all the vendors....... Big ups to Carlos and Oli.....wow dude thank you for taking the time to show me how to coil my Velocity........ What a great community
Thank you to the organisers for making the event so great and congrats to all the winners.

.






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Juices_For_Days

There is actually more but couldn't fit in the picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Kaizer

Juices_For_Days said:


>



Wow!.... Just wow!

There is even a triad on the side!!!

Take win @Juices_For_Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juices_For_Days

Kaizer said:


> Wow!.... Just wow!
> 
> There is even a triad on the side!!!
> 
> Take win @Juices_For_Days



Yes yes well spotted DNA is a must.


----------



## StarWez

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Vape_r

What is that smack e juice?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaizer

Vape_r said:


> What is that smack e juice?



Amazing juice from Noon Clouds. You really have to try it. Unbelievable smooth and full of flavour. 
Those 50mls are too small.


----------



## shabbar

CJ van Tonder said:


> Mmm it was awesome..... Thank you to all the vendors....... Big ups to Carlos and Oli.....wow dude thank you for taking the time to show me how to coil my Velocity........ What a great community
> Thank you to the organisers for making the event so great and congrats to all the winners.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk




that vapbucco rum n maple was amazing , tasted so authentic it was scary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tisha

Rude Rudi said:


> I need a wide angled lens...
> 
> Got the missus a Vaporesso target mini so all forgiven!!
> 
> 
> I picked up:
> Smok cube ultra - I might sleep with it under me pillow tonight!
> Limitless RDTA - one can never have enough of 'me
> Vaporesso Target Mini - sexy little bugger!
> A spare TFV8 (for in-case)
> Turds
> Geek Vape Tool kit
> DIY concentrates (too many to mention but finally got Torrone!)
> DIY goodies (spare scale, bottles, etc)
> UD vape bag
> As I do DIY juice, I only got the new 031 Juice, number 3 (peanut brittle)
> 
> 
> Saved a bundle and then some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree very impressed with my Target Mini..enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tisha

SAVaper said:


> Spent far 2 much
> 
> Pico kit
> Fuchai 213
> Wismec Theorum
> XXX
> Q30 batteries
> And some odds and end
> 
> View attachment 65024



My stuff:
Wismec Theorum
Pico kit is mine 
XXX 100ml
Thanks you @SAVaper xx

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Paulie's Coffee Cake special reserve
Vapour Mountain Slice
Vapour Mountain Aztec Collection Ozomatli
Wiener Vape Co - Dog's Life
Opus Interlude
NCV Trinity
NCV Milked
Vape Elixer Alpha Tobacco
Bertie's Vapbucco Rum & Maple
Bertie's Vapbucco Honey & Vanilla
Bertie's Vapbucco Sweet Nuts

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

A quick group photo. I also earmarked VAPECON 2016 to start with my DIY rabbit hole journey.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

zadiac said:


> Paulie's Coffee Cake special reserve
> Vapour Mountain Slice
> Vapour Mountain Aztec Collection Ozomatli
> Wiener Vape Co - Dog's Life
> Opus Interlude
> NCV Trinity
> NCV Milked
> Vape Elixer Alpha Tobacco
> Bertie's Vapbucco Rum & Maple
> Bertie's Vapbucco Honey & Vanilla
> Bertie's Vapbucco Sweet Nuts


The Bertie`s Vapbucco Rum and Maple...... For me it`s not an ADV but it`s definitely going to be in my daily rotation for that relaxed evening vape after a tough day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 65062
> 
> 
> A quick group photo. I also earmarked VAPECON 2016 to start with my DIY rabbit hole journey.



Aaahhh wow....
You got the therion squonker bud its beautiful. I went past to see price and shat my pants when i found out 
And i dont think it included the RDA either? So decided to wait for the group buy.
But please give me your feedback on the mod bud as im still on the fence with squonkers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Jeepers creepers, some of you okes bought more in one day than my whole collection! So weird, when I joined this forum everyone recommended the iStick 30W and Nautilus Mini... How things have changed..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viper_SA said:


> Jeepers creepers, some of you okes bought more in one day than my whole collection! So weird, when I joined this forum everyone recommended the iStick 30W and Nautilus Mini... How things have changed..



Tell me about it bud. Looks like there is going to be shortage on juice at the rate folk bought


----------



## Viper_SA

1st time I'm seeing Bertie's Vapbucco. Who stocks it and who makes it?


----------



## shabbar

Viper_SA said:


> 1st time I'm seeing Bertie's Vapbucco. Who stocks it and who makes it?



Vape cartel. Its really awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Now that vapecon is over im sure there are many who see certain things and say dam why didnt i get that or dam i didnt see that.
Wish there was a vapecon part2 
Or that you could get the specials again during the week in store if you could prove you were at vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Agree @shabbar but not optimistic, but very very optimistic


----------



## MaddyJ

Picked myself up an H-Priv and coilart Mage RTA. BTW, that little mage is absolutely incredible!!!






Thanks to VapeClub and Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Scouse45

That's a damn nice looking setup @MaddyJ


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Clouds4Days said:


> Aaahhh wow....
> You got the therion squonker bud its beautiful. I went past to see price and shat my pants when i found out
> And i dont think it included the RDA either? So decided to wait for the group buy.
> But please give me your feedback on the mod bud as im still on the fence with squonkers.



I have @SAVapeGear to thank for that. I did not even know that the Sirs had these at VAPECON until he told me about it. It comes with the Lost Vapes Delirium RDA. It`s a 23.9 mm RDA and the airflow is massive, but I dont think it will find favour with alot of the BF crowd. It does come with a non BF pin as well for normal dripping.

I will try to give some feedback on the mod, as best as I can, but I`m pretty biased towards squonking so it will probably be along the lines of "as long as it does not leak from the bottle and 510 pin, it will be in my rotation"
Pics of the RDA:





The protruding centre (BF) pin will not let the excess e-liquid drain back to the bottle. That could be sorted with a quick fix, either cut or file the excess off so that it sits flush with the deck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> I have @SAVapeGear to thank for that. I did not even know that the Sirs had these at VAPECON until he told me about it. It comes with the Lost Vapes Delirium RDA. It`s a 23.9 mm RDA and the airflow is massive, but I dont think it will find favour with alot of the BF crowd. It des come with a nn BF pin as well for normal dripping.
> 
> I will try to give some feedback on the mod, as best as I can, but I`m pretty biased towards squonking so it will probably be along the lines of "as long as it does not leak from the bottle and 510 pin, it will be in my rotation"
> Pics of the RDA:
> View attachment 65066
> 
> View attachment 65067
> 
> 
> The protruding centre (BF) pin will not let the excess e-liquid drain back to the bottle. That could be sorted with a quick fix, either cut or file the excess off so that it sits flush with the deck.
> View attachment 65068


The reviews of this atty is quite impressive, but the size is a bit to big. On a P67 I think it will work. Waiting for your review.


----------



## Sarx

So I went there to buy only:
some wire cutters, 
liquids, 
batteries, 
another charger

Came back with:
another toolkit (couldn't find separate wire cutters), 
A lot of liquids, 
Batteries (those who you who emptied out VapeKing... Well done, I had to buy the expensive ones), 
Charger I4, 
Drip tips, 
Limitless tank, 
IPV6 to replace my IPV5 (sooo much lighter and smaller), 
Cotton Bacon, 
Other randoms... 

Best answer of the day I heard when I asked "what's a good tank to replace my Griffin 25 with?" was "another Griffin"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blu_Marlin said:


> I have @SAVapeGear to thank for that. I did not even know that the Sirs had these at VAPECON until he told me about it. It comes with the Lost Vapes Delirium RDA. It`s a 23.9 mm RDA and the airflow is massive, but I dont think it will find favour with alot of the BF crowd. It does come with a non BF pin as well for normal dripping.
> 
> I will try to give some feedback on the mod, as best as I can, but I`m pretty biased towards squonking so it will probably be along the lines of "as long as it does not leak from the bottle and 510 pin, it will be in my rotation"
> Pics of the RDA:
> View attachment 65066
> 
> View attachment 65067
> 
> 
> The protruding centre (BF) pin will not let the excess e-liquid drain back to the bottle. That could be sorted with a quick fix, either cut or file the excess off so that it sits flush with the deck.
> View attachment 65068


No comment from my side.I have been struggling since yesterday to get one of my post screws out.The allankey that come with it doesn't fit any of the screws and I can't get one of my post screws out of the Delirium.So I am very very upset.


----------



## Petrus

Guys, you make my day, I am so sad. for not attending Vapecon, but after seeing your shopping spree......need I say more. I know it would have been a quiet ride back home for me, because HRH would have been 5bars with all my shopping. Glad you like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Petrus said:


> The reviews of this atty is quite impressive, but the size is a bit to big. On a P67 I think it will work. Waiting for your review.


I`ve derailed the thread enough already. @Petrus,, have a look here


----------



## Cobrali

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

Sarx said:


> So I went there to buy only:
> some wire cutters,
> liquids,
> batteries,
> another charger
> 
> Came back with:
> another toolkit (couldn't find separate wire cutters),
> A lot of liquids,
> Batteries (those who you who emptied out VapeKing... Well done, I had to buy the expensive ones),
> Charger I4,
> Drip tips,
> Limitless tank,
> IPV6 to replace my IPV5 (sooo much lighter and smaller),
> Cotton Bacon,
> Other randoms...
> 
> Best answer of the day I heard when I asked "what's a good tank to replace my Griffin 25 with?" was "another Griffin"



Vaperite had batteries for 100 and 110. Got me 5 tesiyi 40 amps for 110


----------



## kittyjvr1

Got some T-shirt, hat, vapebands,juices, batries and coils and stikers and met alot of people there. O Thanks to Silver to let us feel like VIP's.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## kimbo

Cobrali said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I was looking for you mate, bummer i missed you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

kimbo said:


> I was looking for you mate, bummer i missed you


Sorry man! I was running around trying to tick my checklist off! There will always be a next time! And i think i saw you getting off the car when i was in the queue and you took a pic of me! Will find it and circle myself!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

I can't show what I got but I can tell you ..... I got a moff chest yesterday & today from tasting the mountain of juice I bought at VapeCon .. Ek is gaar ge-vape vandag, but hell it was an epic experience.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Clouds4Days said:


> Picked up my Duo from Kimbo, got my amazing tube mech from Justin and got some batteries and cotton bacon
> O yes also won a ultrasonic cleaner and a bottle of all day vapes. Thanks to all the organisers. Great turn out and awesome setup. Till the next one peeps.
> View attachment 65002
> View attachment 65003


You know what? After i heard you win the ultrasoonic cleaner i went and bought one.. wish i had won something though but oh well..guess we all won with vapecon's pricing on the day!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Cobrali said:


> You know what? After i heard you win the ultrasoonic cleaner i went and bought one.. wish i had won something though but oh well..guess we all won with vapecon's pricing on the day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Nice bud.
It was so funny i was eating by the food stall we then finished and carried on walking around. I reached the stage and saw uncle @Rob Fisher and stopped to say hi.

As i greeted him he says hello here you go and hands me a ultrasonic cleaner and i say whats this for, he replies congratulations you won we been calling you for the past 15min 

I was shocked as i wasnt expecting to win anything.
Also on the way out AfriVape had a comp to guess what concentrates is in there new range and i won a bottle of juice there too 

All in all it was a amazing day, i know there were a few flaws but for the ecigssa team who do this on the side and not as a full time job it was a amazing event.
Nice seeing you again too my friend @Silver.
And catching up and meeting all the folk on the forum.

We really have great people here on ecigssa who are super awesome. Besides all the familiar faces met alot of good people who ive never met before ie- the food line was long but it actually went quick cause we made friends standing in the line.

Also while waiting in the Q at 8am a gentleman approached me and said i see you using a avo and he proceeded to explain he keeps getting dry hits.
No problem we said- pulled out the man bag rewicked for him and he went off smiling away.

I felt like super vape man at that moment 

What a awesome day.
Thank you to the entire ecigssa team for coordinating such a awesome event and all the vendors on the day who spent alot of money on adverising, awesome displays and great specials.
And also thank you to everyone that went cause a vapecon without all our members and friends and family would not be the same.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud.
> It was so funny i was eating by the food stall we then finished and carried on walking around. I reached the stage and saw uncle @Rob Fisher and stopped to say hi.
> 
> As i greeted him he says hello here you go and hands me a ultrasonic cleaner and i say whats this for, he replies congratulations you won we been calling you for the past 15min
> 
> I was shocked as i wasnt expecting to win anything.
> Also on the way out AfriVape had a comp to guess what concentrates is in there new range and i won a bottle of juice there too
> 
> All in all it was a amazing day, i know there were a few flaws but for the ecigssa team who do this on the side and not as a full time job it was a amazing event.
> Nice seeing you again too my friend @Silver.
> And catching up and meeting all the folk on the forum.
> 
> We really have great people here on ecigssa who are super awesome. Besides all the familiar faces met alot of good people who ive never met before ie- the food line was long but it actually went quick cause we made friends standing in the line.
> 
> Also while waiting in the Q at 8am a gentleman approached me and said i see you using a avo and he proceeded to explain he keeps getting dry hits.
> No problem we said- pulled out the man bag rewicked for him and he went off smiling away.
> 
> I felt like super vape man at that moment
> 
> What a awesome day.
> Thank you to the entire ecigssa team for coordinating such a awesome event and all the vendors on the day who spent alot of money on adverising, awesome displays and great specials.
> And also thank you to everyone that went cause a vapecon without all our members and friends and family would not be the same.



I think i just wrote the longest post ive ever written on the forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Clouds4Days said:


> I think i just wrote the longest post ive ever written on the forum


hahaha .. nice to meet you @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

kimbo said:


> hahaha .. nice to meet you @Clouds4Days



Same too you @kimbo Always nice putting a face to a name.
And thank you for your troubles in bringing down my mod for me good sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud.
> It was so funny i was eating by the food stall we then finished and carried on walking around. I reached the stage and saw uncle @Rob Fisher and stopped to say hi.
> 
> As i greeted him he says hello here you go and hands me a ultrasonic cleaner and i say whats this for, he replies congratulations you won we been calling you for the past 15min
> 
> I was shocked as i wasnt expecting to win anything.
> Also on the way out AfriVape had a comp to guess what concentrates is in there new range and i won a bottle of juice there too
> 
> All in all it was a amazing day, i know there were a few flaws but for the ecigssa team who do this on the side and not as a full time job it was a amazing event.
> Nice seeing you again too my friend @Silver.
> And catching up and meeting all the folk on the forum.
> 
> We really have great people here on ecigssa who are super awesome. Besides all the familiar faces met alot of good people who ive never met before ie- the food line was long but it actually went quick cause we made friends standing in the line.
> 
> Also while waiting in the Q at 8am a gentleman approached me and said i see you using a avo and he proceeded to explain he keeps getting dry hits.
> No problem we said- pulled out the man bag rewicked for him and he went off smiling away.
> 
> I felt like super vape man at that moment
> 
> What a awesome day.
> Thank you to the entire ecigssa team for coordinating such a awesome event and all the vendors on the day who spent alot of money on adverising, awesome displays and great specials.
> And also thank you to everyone that went cause a vapecon without all our members and friends and family would not be the same.



Epic post @Clouds4Days 
Thanks for all the kind words
You are right, we have a great community on the forum!
Loved your story about how you rewicked that fellow vapers Avo in the queue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud.
> It was so funny i was eating by the food stall we then finished and carried on walking around. I reached the stage and saw uncle @Rob Fisher and stopped to say hi.
> 
> As i greeted him he says hello here you go and hands me a ultrasonic cleaner and i say whats this for, he replies congratulations you won we been calling you for the past 15min
> 
> I was shocked as i wasnt expecting to win anything.
> Also on the way out AfriVape had a comp to guess what concentrates is in there new range and i won a bottle of juice there too
> 
> All in all it was a amazing day, i know there were a few flaws but for the ecigssa team who do this on the side and not as a full time job it was a amazing event.
> Nice seeing you again too my friend @Silver.
> And catching up and meeting all the folk on the forum.
> 
> We really have great people here on ecigssa who are super awesome. Besides all the familiar faces met alot of good people who ive never met before ie- the food line was long but it actually went quick cause we made friends standing in the line.
> 
> Also while waiting in the Q at 8am a gentleman approached me and said i see you using a avo and he proceeded to explain he keeps getting dry hits.
> No problem we said- pulled out the man bag rewicked for him and he went off smiling away.
> 
> I felt like super vape man at that moment
> 
> What a awesome day.
> Thank you to the entire ecigssa team for coordinating such a awesome event and all the vendors on the day who spent alot of money on adverising, awesome displays and great specials.
> And also thank you to everyone that went cause a vapecon without all our members and friends and family would not be the same.


I remember when they called you... Congrats on the prize 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Went a bit crazy with juices, first time ever buying wick and wire.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## 0FTG0

So this is more of a complaint about a wire I bought from SirVape at vape con.

I bought "Alien Wire" by Demon Killer (amongst other awesome goodies) and once i got home i thought it was a little odd.
To me it looks like a Fused Clapton.
The build does not have those sexy waves that the alien i know does and uses ribbon wire in the middle, 1 ribbon wire at that, instead of a standard 2 or 3 core alien.

I need some help on this one because i feel like this is falsely advertised as Alien Wire where as it should be a Fused Clapton build hell even a normal clapton.

At R155 for the wire at Vape Con i dont mind the price for a Fused Clapton wire (Should have more cores though), but im upset that it is not the alien I thought it was.

I have attached pictures of what im talking about. It looks like the Fused Clapton

What do you guys think?


----------



## Viper_SA

Looks two ribbons in the core to me, if I read the label correctly.


----------



## 0FTG0

Viper_SA said:


> Looks two ribbons in the core to me, if I read the label correctly.


Just undid a small piece and there is definitely only 1 strand of ribbon wire.


----------



## Viper_SA

shabbar said:


> Vape cartel. Its really awesome



Not seeing this on their website.....


----------



## dominic.hartze

I went to Vapecon for the experience....... Ended up with .........   bags full.....
Juices 15 Bottles 
2 mods (Sigelei & Smok H-priv)
Limitless RDTA + 
And a DIY starter kit

Now to start saving for the next VAPECON SPECIALS!!!!






Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouder

Jeez you guys bought a hell of a lot of stuff!!!

I didn't buy that much as I am saving for another project...

I did however get this.... (this is excluding @Casper 's stuff)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I didn't get a chance to buy but that doesn't mean I came home empty handed... VapeCon Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Clouder - was great to catch up with you and @Casper for a quick chat!
Glad you enjoyed it

@Rob Fisher - where did you get all that stuff!!! Lol, i was meaning to go visit several vendors and try out some juices and only managed one or two - i wish there was more time 
Nice photos by the way! Is that with the new camera?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - where did you get all that stuff!!! Lol, i was meaning to go visit several vendors and try out some juices and only managed one or two - i wish there was more time
> Nice photos by the way! Is that with the new camera?



The stuff was supplied by some very very nice Vendors... 

Nope I'm waiting for my Macro lens that I will hopefully get for my birthday... these pics were taken with my iPhone 6S+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Was nice to see you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't get a chance to buy but that doesn't mean I came home empty handed... VapeCon Mail Baby!
> View attachment 65407
> View attachment 65408
> View attachment 65409
> View attachment 65410
> View attachment 65411
> View attachment 65412
> View attachment 65413
> View attachment 65414
> View attachment 65415
> View attachment 65416




i cant get over that vapbucco rum n maple !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

shabbar said:


> i cant get over that vapbucco rum n maple !



I did manage to try a few of these @shabbar. Loved the sweet n nuts - cant remember what it was called. The testers were in those cool pipes at the Vape Cartel "wing"


----------



## shabbar

Viper_SA said:


> Not seeing this on their website.....



your post count has to be over 2000 to be able to view it on their site .

just kidding mate , its not yet loaded.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar

Silver said:


> I did manage to try a few of these @shabbar. Loved the sweet n nuts - cant remember what it was called. The testers were in those cool pipes at the Vape Cartel "wing"



i didnt like the other 2 , the cherry and rum and maple was chicken dinner . authentic tobacco profiles .
yeah those pipes were proper cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I also got 3 T-Shirts for the price of 2... and yes I lied when I said I didn't buy anything... I bought 3 t-shirts and a coffee mug! 

But I didn't want to show them till I tried the XXXL on and made sure they would fit... they do fit.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> I also got 3 T-Shirts for the price of 2... and yes I lied when I said I didn't buy anything... I bought 3 t-shirts and a coffee mug!
> 
> But I didn't want to show them till I tried the XXXL on and made sure they would fit... they do fit.
> View attachment 65434




Aah...may the force be with you master yoda

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i bought some juice from Vape Cartel
avo and cotton from vape club
emage 8 in 1 coil wheel from vape king (claptons and such)

then for my fiends:
1 18650 from vapeking
2 ijust2 kits from vapeking
1 topbox mini from vapeclub
1 ijust S from vapeclub
1 ego aio from vapeclub
1 fuchai from vaperite

and so and so

and and two of the friends where at vapecon.
they came with a pack of cigarettes, and got their 1st vapes.
when we left we cought them having a stinkie right outside vapecon - i called them traitors and deserters, but have been checking up with both of them, and that was their last stinkies.

so far so good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Siven

So I received an interesting call from Morne @ Noon Clouds on Monday night. It so happen, I won their luck draw. 
My prize arrived safely today.



Thank you Morne, and the rest on the Noon Clouds team.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------

